# Fliegender Teppich :D



## Zez (13. August 2008)

SO auf MMO ist es schon länger - keine Ahnung, gerade erst gesehen, Schneiderer bekommen ihr eig. Mount, einen fliegenden Teppich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier zu sehen:
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images.../august/s17.jpg

Endlich auch ein Styleberuf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. August 2008)

Wie daneben :/


----------



## Geige (13. August 2008)

das wär richtig geil =D


----------



## DieSchachtel (14. August 2008)

Is doch cool, endlich!
Mein Shadowpriest mit Aura aufn Teppich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sieht cool aus.


----------



## Apfelbrot (14. August 2008)

unpassend und es passt einfach nicht ins WoW Konzept wie es vor BC (!) war....so wie vieles aus wotlk nich


----------



## koxy (17. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> SO auf MMO ist es schon länger - keine Ahnung, gerade erst gesehen, Schneiderer bekommen ihr eig. Mount, einen fliegenden Teppich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir sind doch phöse, phöse Hexer Zez :-) .... oder wärst du doch lieber ein Aladdin ?*g


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

dann würden alle mal richtig schön aladin spielen können XD


----------



## nfv1996 (21. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann würden alle mal richtig schön aladin spielen können XD




TJa da haben P"aladin"e schon richtig gute vorraussetzungen^^


----------



## Atroniss (22. August 2008)

Ich fand die in Everquest schon geil die dinger


----------



## little Vulkan (22. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> SO auf MMO ist es schon länger - keine Ahnung, gerade erst gesehen, Schneiderer bekommen ihr eig. Mount, einen fliegenden Teppich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sehe ich das Richtig Reitskill 450 ?????

Was wird das dann Kosten 10.000 Gold ??


----------



## DiLuCa (22. August 2008)

little schrieb:


> Sehe ich das Richtig Reitskill 450 ?????
> 
> Was wird das dann Kosten 10.000 Gold ??



Nein, du siehst das falsch!

Da steht "Schneiderei 450"...


----------



## Aryasin (23. August 2008)

ne in Everquest ist er auch ned sooooo berauschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


stell dir mal nen troll oder nen ork auf nem teppich xD
der würde zusammen brechen^^


----------



## Libris (12. September 2008)

Also der Teppich is ja mal so häßlich XD Ich find den furchtbar ^^;
Hoffentlich gibts noch ein paar andere nette Flugteile, denn so einen mag ich wirklich ned fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crewer (20. September 2008)

Apfelbrot schrieb:


> unpassend und es passt einfach nicht ins WoW Konzept wie es vor BC (!) war....so wie vieles aus wotlk nich




:O

Unpassend?

Du kanst waffen verzaubern, mit + Witldtiertötung!     Passt nicht in WoW, denn Wow Spielt in einer Mitterlater Welt.
Es gibt Waffen die ein Chance bei einen Treffer haben, einen Schattenblitz abzuwerfen, Passt nicht!
Vor IF stehen Flugzeuge und Panzer rum und keinen Stört es, aber alle heulen rum das die Ingi´s Ein Heli und Mottorad bauen können.


Wenn du mir jetzt sagst, das das da oben einfach zu WoW gehört ( bis auf das mit den Panzer ) Dann erklär mir mal warum ein Fliegender Teppich nicht passt?
Er Könte doch von einen  " vezauberer " verzaubert worden sein, das er fliegt.




Also ich find den Teppich einfach nur geil, endlich haben die schneider auch was nützliches.
Und es soll auch hoffentlich Schneider Only sein!


----------



## Firom (23. September 2008)

Gibts dafür eigentlich mittlerweile neue Animationen? Weil die ersten bewegten Bilder eher an ein bemaltes Brett als an irgendwas Geschneidertes erinnert haben...


----------



## Liannah (24. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> SO auf MMO ist es schon länger - keine Ahnung, gerade erst gesehen, Schneiderer bekommen ihr eig. Mount, einen fliegenden Teppich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab vor einiger Zeit gesehen ( Beta Show Folge 6 / Ab Minute 2 ),dass die Charaktere auf diesem Teppich eine Art "Surf - Position" haben.
 Es sieht also aus,als wenn sie auf einem Surfbrett stehen und über Wellen reiten. 

Wird man auf diesen eigenen Teppichen sitzen oder stehen?
Würd diese "Surf Position" nicht so toll finden,dann hätten Sie uns gleich ein Surfbrett geben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten finde ich die Idee eigentlich recht gut. Gibt ja auch Feuerstühle & ich mein etwas von Choppern gehört zu haben,
was dann wohl andere Spieler mit anderen Berufen machen können.


----------



## Hank Smith (21. November 2008)

Crewer schrieb:


> ...denn Wow Spielt in einer Mitterlater Welt...



Steht wo? Dem ist nicht so. Es ist Fantasy mit verschiedenen Völkern mit verschiedenen Entwicklungstufen. Wo du Morgens mit dem Bus zum Supermarkt fährst geht ein Regenwaldbewohner mit seinem Speer jagen.

Das ist der Irglaube dem hier viele unterliegen, WoW ist kein Mittelalterspiel, es ist eine komplett andere Welt. Das Menschen da halt auch Menschen heissen ist halt "Zufall".


----------



## peddy3008 (26. November 2008)

Ich habe die Berufe Schneider und Ingenieur und ich bin nur noch einen Skillpunkt von meinem Teppich entfernt.
Ich muss sagen das ich es toll finde und auch das es sehr wohl in WoW reinpasst.
Schliesslich ist WoW eine reine Fantasie Welt und wieso bitte dann keine fliegenden Teppiche wenn es auch fliegende Pferde gibt???

Wenn die Server nachher wieder da sind werde ich mir jedenfalls einen Teppich machen und dann mal bescheid geben was damit so los ist *freuuu

lg peddy


----------



## Velnias (26. November 2008)

peddy3008 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Berufe Schneider und Ingenieur und ich bin nur noch einen Skillpunkt von meinem Teppich entfernt.
> Ich muss sagen das ich es toll finde und auch das es sehr wohl in WoW reinpasst.
> Schliesslich ist WoW eine reine Fantasie Welt und wieso bitte dann keine fliegenden Teppiche wenn es auch fliegende Pferde gibt???
> 
> ...



hab den Teppich letzte Woche geschneidert. Verhällt sich wie ein Begleiter von mir also anderen Gruppenmitgliedern wird er als mein Begleiter angezeigt. Besonderheiten gegenüber anderen Mounts sind das man von ihm absteigen kann wie von einem Fahrzeug und man kann bspw. vom Teppich aus am Portstein porten ohne abzumounten. Sonst ist es einfach eben ein Mount/Flugmount ohne irgendwelche Besonderheiten.
Was ziemlich cool aussieht und was ich nicht wusste man fliegt im Stehen auf dem Teppich quasi wie auf einem Surfbrett. Ich find es ziemlich cool das der Schneider ihn bekommen hat und das er auch ein Schneider Exklusiv Mount ist.


----------



## Schascha84 (26. November 2008)

nfv1996 schrieb:


> TJa da haben P"aladin"e schon richtig gute vorraussetzungen^^



xD


----------



## Yinnai (3. Dezember 2008)

Ist der Teppich nur bei mir so langsam oder ist das generell nur ein 60% mount?


----------



## eaglejoe (3. Dezember 2008)

Gibt auch noch nen epischen, der ist schneller!


----------



## Kasdeja (4. Dezember 2008)

Heut stell ich mir den Epic Teppich her. Monarchentopas war zwar teuer. Aber will das Mount *g*
Ab Skill 425 kann man den Epic herstellen btw.


----------



## xashija (4. Dezember 2008)

Um mal ein bisschen Diskussionsstoff zu bieten:

Habt Ihr mal auf den Buff des Teppichs geguggt? "Augen auf! Es kommt mehr" Was könnte es damit auf sich haben? Vielleicht gibt es bald "Pimp my Teppich" um mehr Personen darauf mitzunehmen?


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

xashija schrieb:


> Um mal ein bisschen Diskussionsstoff zu bieten:
> 
> Habt Ihr mal auf den Buff des Teppichs geguggt? "Augen auf! Es kommt mehr" Was könnte es damit auf sich haben? Vielleicht gibt es bald "Pimp my Teppich" um mehr Personen darauf mitzunehmen?


Hät ja was ^^
Ich hab die Schneiderei zwar aufgegeben, aber so ein 3-Mann-Teppich alla Harry Potter - warum nicht *lach*


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (4. Dezember 2008)

xashija schrieb:


> Um mal ein bisschen Diskussionsstoff zu bieten:
> 
> Habt Ihr mal auf den Buff des Teppichs geguggt? "Augen auf! Es kommt mehr" Was könnte es damit auf sich haben? Vielleicht gibt es bald "Pimp my Teppich" um mehr Personen darauf mitzunehmen?


Direktübersetzung eines Abschnitts des Lieds "A Whole new world" aus Aladdin
http://www.lyrics.de/songtext/aladdin/eint...wahr_3d9cd.html
(gesungen wenn se auf dem Teppich fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und ich find den Teppich richtig doof. Nutzlos, weil man nicht direkt durch casten o.ä. abmounten kann wie bei nem normalen Mount. Man hat immer diese Animation.
Und bete das du kein DC bekommst während du mit dem Teil in der Luft bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArN0LdInI (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich fidne den auch sehr bescheiden,bzw, buggy

Hab ne Begleietrleiste mit angreifen,der zählt als Begleiter,brauch lange zum absteigen und wenn ich auslogge verschwindet er und ich lieg beim einloggen irgendwo tot auf den Boden.

Aber dieses"ugen auf! Es kommt mehr" macht Hoffnung


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Dezember 2008)

KeinAndererNameMehrFrei schrieb:


> Und ich find den Teppich richtig doof. Nutzlos, weil man nicht direkt durch casten o.ä. abmounten kann wie bei nem normalen Mount. Man hat immer diese Animation.
> Und bete das du kein DC bekommst während du mit dem Teil in der Luft bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist das wirklich so ein Problem? Der Cenarische Kriegshypograph ist ja auch ständig in Bewegung und man kann trotzdem abmounten und macht auch sonst keine Probleme.


----------



## Kasdeja (15. Dezember 2008)

Also hab damit keine Probleme. Beim abmounten springt mein Char halt nach Rechts um abzusteigen. Aber Lags oder dergleichen kann ich nicht bekunden.


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2008)

Mit "Es kommt noch mehr" könnte u.U. gemeint sein, dass der Teppich zu einem Mount wird und kein Fahrzeug mehr ist oder man beim schneidern die Wahl zwischen Fahrzeug und Mount hat. Gab mal nen Bluepost, weil sich so viele Spieler drüber beschwert haben, dass die bastelbaren Beförderungsmittel alles Fahrzeuge sind.


----------



## justblue (16. Dezember 2008)

Den Teppich benutze ich nur, wenn ich Spaß haben will, für alle anderen Fälle ist das stinknormale Flugmount zuständig. Einfach deshalb, weil man da am ruhigsten in der Luft liegt und auch sieht, was um einen vorgeht. Mitunter stehe ich um 90 Grad verdreht, wenn ich auf den Teppich springe, und ausloggen ist auch verboten, wenn man auf dem Ding steht, denn sonst ist man womöglich beim nächsten Einloggen tot. Sieht nett aus, ist aber so was von unpraktisch...


----------

